# Come faccio ad uscire da tutto cio'?



## pescerosso (5 Luglio 2010)

Bè.. non so da dove cominciare. Ci provo. Sono sposata da + di 10 anni sempre fedelissima, moglie e madre devota. Poi, quello che mai mi sarei aspettta, inizio una "relazione" con un uomo. E non uno qualunque, ma il mio capo. E mi innamoro, almeno penso di essere innamorata. Poi, la fine. Mio marito ci scopre, risultato perdo il lavoro, lui e mi ritrovo con il mio matrimonio in bilico. Mio marito mi dice che vuole andare avanti, perdonare. E io gli dico lo stesso. Il problema e' che non riesco a togliermi dalla testa L'altro, il quale si è prontamente dileguato dopo tutto. E mi chiedo, è veramente giusto stare con un uomo che forse non amo piu''? Mi dico che tanti anni di matrimonio, i figli, non vanno sacrificati per quella che forse era solo un'illusione... Ma se ci penso ( e ci penso sempre) a quello che c'era con l'altro... era un sentimento, per me fortissimo, che andava al di la' del sesso.. Vorrei dimenticarlo, ma è durissima. Ce la posso fare?


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2010)

*Pesce*

No esce dall'acquario e trova la tua strada!


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Bè.. non so da dove cominciare. Ci provo. Sono sposata da + di 10 anni sempre fedelissima, moglie e madre devota. Poi, quello che mai mi sarei aspettta, inizio una "relazione" con un uomo. E non uno qualunque, ma il mio capo. E mi innamoro, almeno penso di essere innamorata. Poi, la fine. Mio marito ci scopre, risultato perdo il lavoro, lui e mi ritrovo con il mio matrimonio in bilico. Mio marito mi dice che vuole andare avanti, perdonare. E io gli dico lo stesso. Il problema e' che non riesco a togliermi dalla testa L'altro, il quale si è prontamente dileguato dopo tutto. E mi chiedo, è veramente giusto stare con un uomo che forse non amo piu''? Mi dico che tanti anni di matrimonio, i figli, non vanno sacrificati per quella che forse era solo un'illusione... Ma se ci penso ( e ci penso sempre) a quello che c'era con l'altro... era un sentimento, per me fortissimo, che andava al di la' del sesso.. Vorrei dimenticarlo, ma è durissima. *Ce la posso fare?*


Solo se capisci cosa provi ancora per tuo marito... se lo hai fatto non solo per sollazzo personale, per attrazione fisica, per compiacere chi ti compiaceva e perchè ti sentivi trascurata, se insomma l'hai fatto perchè ti eri innamorta dell'altro (indipendentemente dagli esiti unilaterali di quella vicenda) vuol dire quantomeno che tuo marito non lo ami più.... e non so che aspettative di vita serena senza ricadere in storie alternative tu possa avere non avendo accanto un uomo che ami.... se ne sentirai il bisogno non avendolo accanto cercherai l'amore altrove...o ti vedrai costretta a rinunciarvi a priori perchè anteporrai il bene della famiglia al tuo solo personale....devi chiederti solo: io amo mio marito? credo che dopo quanto successo tu debba chiedertelo e risponderti senza trovare alibi.... 
Una domanda: a cosa puntavi con il capo? a mantenere la relazione o a far sì che evolvesse? cioé,  prima che tutta la tua costruzione andasse a carte all'aria te lo chiedevi se e chi amavi o il dubbio ti è venuto con l'assenza dell'altro?


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Bè.. non so da dove cominciare. Ci provo. Sono sposata da + di 10 anni sempre fedelissima, moglie e madre devota. Poi, quello che mai mi sarei aspettta, inizio una "relazione" con un uomo. E non uno qualunque, ma il mio capo. E mi innamoro, almeno penso di essere innamorata. Poi, la fine. Mio marito ci scopre, risultato perdo il lavoro, lui e mi ritrovo con il mio matrimonio in bilico. Mio marito mi dice che vuole andare avanti, perdonare. E io gli dico lo stesso. Il problema e' che non riesco a togliermi dalla testa L'altro, il quale si è prontamente dileguato dopo tutto. E mi chiedo, è veramente giusto stare con un uomo che forse non amo piu''? Mi dico che tanti anni di matrimonio, i figli, non vanno sacrificati per quella che forse era solo un'illusione... Ma se ci penso ( e ci penso sempre) a quello che c'era con l'altro... era un sentimento, per me fortissimo, che andava al di la' del sesso.. Vorrei dimenticarlo, ma è durissima. Ce la posso fare?


Ciao benvenuta, hai sbagliato sezione ma fa los tesso dai....

Visto che ritengo il 90% dei casi di tradimento un semplice "rincoglionimento" del diretto interessato (non me ne volere, esperienza provata anche sulla mia pelle), ritengo anche che il post tradimento porti gli strascichi dell'accaduto. Come per i postumi di una sbornia, ci vuole tempo per rimettersi in piedi.

Ergo: è troppo facile credere di sentirsi innamorati di un altro, dopo anni che si sta insieme ad una persona. Come si può paragonare l'emozione, i brividi, l'eccitazione per qualcosa di nuovo con la routine provata passando la propria esistenza con una vecchia ma comoda ciabatta?

Dai siamo seri: ci si sente ringiovaniti nel momento in cui siamo desiderati da un'altra persona ma... amore? Per favore, non diciamo cavolate. Tempo 10 anni di convivenza con il nuovo amore e ne cambieresti subito un altro.

Auguri per una pronta guarigione.


----------



## pescerosso (5 Luglio 2010)

Non so' cosa pensavo quando ho iniziato. L'attrazione verso questa persona era talmente forte che volevo solo arrivare a lui, ovviamente senza rendermi conto delle conseguenze. In piu' lui mi dimostrava qualcosa di piu' di semplice attrazione fisica. E anche questo che mi 
distrugge,possibile che io mi sia cosi' sbagliata, illusa su di lui? Sono cosi scema da pensare che anche lui provava qualcosa per me?
 Mio marito è un tipo molto attento e si è reso conto imediatamete che io era cambiata, che mi  ero allontanata da lui. forse il punto è che tutto questo è accaduto perchè non amo piu' mio marito, ma non ho le palle per lasciarlo...


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Non so' cosa pensavo quando ho iniziato. L'attrazione verso questa persona era talmente forte che volevo solo arrivare a lui, ovviamente senza rendermi conto delle conseguenze. In piu' lui mi dimostrava qualcosa di piu' di semplice attrazione fisica. E anche questo che mi
> distrugge,possibile che io mi sia cosi' sbagliata, illusa su di lui? Sono cosi scema da pensare che anche lui provava qualcosa per me?
> Mio marito è un tipo molto attento e si è reso conto imediatamete che io era cambiata, che mi  ero allontanata da lui. forse il punto è che tutto questo è accaduto perchè non amo piu' mio marito, ma non ho le palle per lasciarlo...




Io ho tradito mia moglie, poi lei a sua volta ha tradito me... entrambi oggi siamo giunti ad una sola conclusione: il tradimento è un'illusione e un mare di dolore e menzogne nei confronti delle persone che contano davvero.

Hai visto il film Magnolia? C'è un discorso sul rimpianto del tradimento meraviglioso... riappropriati di ciò che ti ha fatto innamorare dell'uomo che ti sta a fianco e che ti ha perdoanto un errore che probabilmente non meritava. E riappropriati soprattutto della persona che eri e che il tradimento inevitabilmente , fa perdere di vista.

Ciao


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2010)

*Kid*

Belle parole davvero le tue!!:up:


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Mio marito è un tipo molto attento e si è reso conto imediatamete che io era cambiata, che mi  ero allontanata da lui. forse il punto è che tutto questo è accaduto perchè non amo piu' mio marito, ma non ho le palle per lasciarlo...



Certo, non hai le palle perchè probabilmente dentro di te sai che potresti pentirtene amaramente, perchè una sbandata capita a chiunque.

Ma se ne sei così sicura... cerca di dare l'ultimo atto di rispetto a quel povero cristo di tuo marito e lascialo.


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Belle parole davvero le tue!!:up:


Grazie Oscuro. Spero solo possano servire.


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2010)

*Kid*

Io spero di non dover mai usarle!!


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io spero di non dover mai usarle!!



Te lo auguro di tutto cuore!


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2010)

*Kid*

La mia esperienza personale però è stata diversa....!quando tradìì la mia patner...non mi son più riappropriato di ciò che ero...ma son ineviatabilemte cambiato....!!


----------



## Kid (5 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia esperienza personale però è stata diversa....!quando tradìì la mia patner...non mi son più riappropriato di ciò che ero...ma son ineviatabilemte cambiato....!!



Si, si cambia, sicuramente. Io sono diventato più cinico, meno romantico... disilluso se mi concedi il termine. Di buono ho guadagnato il fatto che... mi fido di meno! So che detto così può sembrare assurdo ma credimi, prima avrei prestato il mio portafogli ad uno zingaro se me lo avesse chiesto, ora invece parto col presupposto che la mia fiducia te la devi guadagnare.


----------



## Amoremio (5 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Bè.. non so da dove cominciare. Ci provo. Sono sposata da + di 10 anni sempre fedelissima, moglie e madre devota. Poi, quello che mai mi sarei aspettta, inizio una "relazione" con un uomo. E non uno qualunque, ma il mio capo. E mi innamoro, almeno penso di essere innamorata. Poi, la fine. Mio marito ci scopre, risultato perdo il lavoro, lui e mi ritrovo con il mio matrimonio in bilico. Mio marito mi dice che vuole andare avanti, perdonare. E io gli dico lo stesso. Il problema e' che non riesco a togliermi dalla testa L'altro, il quale si è prontamente dileguato dopo tutto. E mi chiedo, è veramente giusto stare con un uomo che forse non amo piu''? Mi dico che tanti anni di matrimonio, i figli, non vanno sacrificati per quella che forse era solo un'illusione... Ma se ci penso ( e ci penso sempre) a quello che c'era con l'altro... era un sentimento, per me fortissimo, che andava al di la' del sesso.. Vorrei dimenticarlo, ma è durissima. Ce la posso fare?


benvenuta

un po' più di 2 anni fa non l'avrei detto
ma ....
stai ferma

non prendere decisioni affrettate riguardo alla tua famiglia
a volte si scambia per innamoramento quel che di innamoramento ha sembianze ma tale non è
e si pensa che se si è innamorati (in quel modo) non si ama più il proprio compagno, che è finita

e invece potrebbe non essere così

ci si può credere innamorati perchè qualcosa di nuovo ci abbaglia e ci fa sfarfallare lo stomaco
magari proprio in un momento in cui ci pesa, magari inconsciamente, che tutte le scelte fondamentali siano alle nostre spalle, che il nostro futuro non sia più un'avventura ma un binario saldo e senza possibilità di cambiamenti di rotta, salvo il deragliamento

prima di tutto risolvi (dentro te stessa, dato che fuori ci ha pensato il tuo ex amante) il tuo rapporto col marpione
sviscera i perchè e i percome, probabilmente scoprirai che il tuo stato d'animo attuale non è il sintomo di un innamoramento che perdura ma il modo in cui la tua parte inconscia cerca di proteggerti dal riconoscere quanto sei stata scema a farti usare o qualcosa di simile

poi
solo poi
scava in te stessa per trovare ciò che è rimasto dell'amore per tuo marito
se non trovi abbastanza prova a reinnamortene (altri qui ci sono riusciti)
se trovi quel che ti sembra abbastanza, non fartelo bastare, prova ad innamorartene di più
abbastanza da ripagarlo per il dolore che gli hai dato

solo se questi tentativi andranno a vuoto, e sempre col rispetto che devi ad un uomo che è ti si sta dimostrando compagno anche in questo voler andare avanti, affronta la separazione



in sintesi, per me, la risposta alla tua domanda è sì
ce la puoi fare 
con molto impegno
con difficoltà
con volontà


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Non so' cosa pensavo quando ho iniziato. L'attrazione verso questa persona era talmente forte che volevo solo arrivare a lui, ovviamente senza rendermi conto delle conseguenze. In piu' lui mi dimostrava qualcosa di piu' di semplice attrazione fisica. *E anche questo che mi *
> *distrugge,possibile che io mi sia cosi' sbagliata, illusa su di lui? Sono cosi scema da pensare che anche lui provava qualcosa per me?*
> Mio marito è un tipo molto attento e si è reso conto imediatamete che io era cambiata, che mi ero allontanata da lui. forse il punto è che tutto questo è accaduto perchè non amo piu' mio marito, ma non ho le palle per lasciarlo...


 Questo è possibile.... se può consolare succede a tutte/i...chiunque ha pensato di vivere un rapporto con il proprio amante di una certa intensità o di una certa lunghezza ha proiettato sull'altro sensazioni proprie...ed ha creduto che ogni piccola bugia detta fosse la verità rivelta... è sucecsos a tutte, tranquilla...poi si riatterra sul pianeta Terra!


----------



## pescerosso (5 Luglio 2010)

Me lo dicono tutti, il tempo aggiusta tutto.... ma quanto tempo? E sicuramente è vero che ho "frainteso" quello che provo per quest' uomo per amore, ma anche perchè non sono una da "una scopata e via"... purtroppo io ci metto sentimento.Sono consapevole che questa non è una giustificazione, in piu' sto' veramente male. Piango in continuazione ormai da un mese e mezzo, quando sono sola...


----------



## Amoremio (5 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Me lo dicono tutti, il tempo aggiusta tutto.... ma quanto tempo? E sicuramente è vero che ho "frainteso" quello che provo per quest' uomo per amore, ma anche perchè non sono una da "una scopata e via"... purtroppo io ci metto sentimento.Sono consapevole che questa non è una giustificazione, in piu' sto' veramente male. Piango in continuazione ormai da un mese e mezzo, quando sono sola...


sicuramente più di un mese e mezzo
e il tempo non basta
ci devi mettere del tuo, non devi aver paura di essere cattiva con te stessa, devi guardarti in faccia senza paraocchi e senza paura di farti male


----------



## Minerva (5 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Me lo dicono tutti, il tempo aggiusta tutto.... ma quanto tempo? E sicuramente è vero che ho "frainteso" quello che provo per quest' uomo per amore, ma anche perchè non sono una da "una scopata e via"... purtroppo io ci metto sentimento.Sono consapevole che questa non è una giustificazione, in piu' sto' veramente male. Piango in continuazione ormai da un mese e mezzo, quando sono sola...


 purtroppo non c'è di peggio che lo strascico del rimpianto;fino alla guarigione di questo  difficilmente riuscirai a ricostruire.


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sicuramente più di un mese e mezzo
> e il tempo non basta
> ci devi mettere del tuo, non devi aver paura di essere cattiva con te stessa, devi guardarti in faccia senza paraocchi e senza paura di farti male


 Già!


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2010)

Allora, la realtà è...lui era il tuo capo e come fanni i capi si è scopato la sottoposta che ci ha messo sentimenti. La prova del fatto che non solo non ti amasse ma ti usasse è il suo dileguarsi pronto e veloce.
Péiangi per cosa? per quel ometto brutto e scemo? Piangi per il tuo capo che se è diventato tale è per aver scopato donne come te e fatto le scarpe a tutte?
Dai su, un poco di calma e scoprirai che lui era davvero uan persona pessima, e che tu ti eri innamorata dell "innamoramento"! Impara che ci si innamora di una persona solo una volta, non si può vivere la vita volendo innamorarsi sempre.


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora, la realtà è...lui era il tuo capo e come fanni i capi si è scopato la sottoposta che ci ha messo sentimenti. La prova del fatto che non solo non ti amasse ma ti usasse è il suo dileguarsi pronto e veloce.
> Péiangi per cosa? per quel ometto brutto e scemo? Piangi per il tuo capo che se è diventato tale è per aver scopato donne come te e fatto le scarpe a tutte?
> Dai su, un poco di calma e scoprirai che lui era davvero uan persona pessima, e che tu ti eri innamorata dell "innamoramento"! Impara che ci si innamora di una persona solo una volta, non si può vivere la vita volendo innamorarsi sempre.


Ho paura che quotandoti mi si stacchi almeno un'ala ma lo faccio perchè è vero in parte ciò che dici: non piangere per una persona che non lo meritava dato il vero disinteresse che per te, per voi, aveva...piangi per te stessa e perchè a certe cose hai creduto volendo metter da parte magari modalità di vita e di pensiero e di azione che ti riconoscevi.... si fa sempre in tempo a tornare se stessi....basta volerlo fortemente.... piangi per te, non per lui o la situazione che ha lasciato infischiandosene....


----------



## Amoremio (5 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ho paura che quotandoti mi si stacchi almeno un'ala ma lo faccio perchè è vero in parte ciò che dici: non piangere per una persona che non lo meritava dato il vero disinteresse che per te, per voi, aveva...piangi per te stessa e perchè a certe cose hai creduto volendo metter da parte magari modalità di vita e di pensiero e di azione che ti riconoscevi.... si fa sempre in tempo a tornare se stessi....basta volerlo fortemente.... piangi per te, non per lui o la situazione che ha lasciato infischiandosene....


 
rettificherei in:

non piangere per te
al limite per la stupidità e la leggerezza con cui hai abboccato all'amo di un pescatore particolarmente infimo (che tu abbia perso il posto di lavoro, mi par comportamento infame)
ma piangi per il dolore arrecato a chi ti amava veramente e non meritava questo trattamento

poi smetti di piangere e rimboccati le maniche 
decidi con coscienza se non c'è più amore, anche da ricostruire, per tuo marito o se il pensiero di non amarlo più è solo un riflesso di questa brutta ubriacatura


----------



## Daniele (5 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> poi smetti di piangere e rimboccati le maniche
> decidi con coscienza se non c'è più amore, anche da ricostruire, per tuo marito o se il pensiero di non amarlo più è solo un riflesso di questa brutta ubriacatura


Per me è questo, anche perchè la "storia con il capo" è un classico del tradimento dei romanzetti da 4 soldi, un amore pronto e confezionato, una speranza di rivivere cose che non si possono vivere, una fuga (e per sbaglio avevo scritto un'altra parola :mrgreen da quelle che sono le responsabilità come donna per vivere come una ragazza, di emozioni e sensazioni, senza pensare di pulire il sederino al bimbetto piccino :mrgreen: (che povero lui non ne ha colpa)


----------



## pescerosso (7 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> rettificherei in:
> 
> non piangere per te
> al limite per la stupidità e la leggerezza con cui hai abboccato all'amo di un pescatore particolarmente infimo (che tu abbia perso il posto di lavoro, mi par comportamento infame)
> ...


Sicuramente è cosi', ma la cosa assurda è che IO ho del risentimento nei
confronti di mio marito. Principalmente perchè mi ha fatto licenziare (non sono stata licenziata),  a questo punto mi sento totalmente nelle sue mani.
Piango perchè anzichè concentrarmi sul mio matrimonio, spero ogni giorno che lui si faccia vivo. Ovvimente non lo farà mai, dovrei odiarlo perchè lui continua la sua carriera, la sua  finta famiglia felice e perchè pur sapendo che lui è un traditore "seriale" ho pensato che con me era diverso... 
Che povera illusa, ho calpestato tutti i mie principi, tutto quello che ho costruito nel tempo.  

Alle volte mi chiedo anche se è inevitabile che l'amore quello  che ti porta la matrimonio, a mettere al mondo dei figli, possa finire. O forse si trasforma solo, ma dobbiamo rinunciare quindi a tutte le emozioni dell'innamoramento ? Ci deve bastare?


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Alle volte mi chiedo anche se è inevitabile che l'amore quello  che ti porta la matrimonio, a mettere al mondo dei figli, possa finire. O forse si trasforma solo, ma dobbiamo rinunciare quindi a tutte le emozioni dell'innamoramento ? Ci deve bastare?


Cribbio pescerosso, sei messa molto male.

Io penso che tu sia una persona adulta e che la risposta la sai già.

Però scusami, ti sei licenziata... mi pare il minimo eh... da qui a provare rancore verso quel povero cristo di tuo marito ne passa.

Sei in alta marea purtroppo, farsi così del male per uno che di te gli frega meno di zero è tipicamente femminile, ma ne devi uscire. Io mi rivolgerei a qualche professionista, davvero. E penso a tuo marito come si sentirebbe umiliato e annullato come uomo, nella dignità... 

Ciao


----------



## pescerosso (7 Luglio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Cribbio pescerosso, sei messa molto male.
> 
> Io penso che tu sia una persona adulta e che la risposta la sai già.
> 
> ...


Hai pienamente ragione..... Al professionista ho già pensato.... Devo dire che anche "parlare" qui, con persone che non conosco, che non mi conoscono mi aiuta. 

Lo so che è tutto assurdo, che sono assurda.  Forse perchè sono smpre stata una "brava ragazza", mai un colpo di testa ( e non intendo solo nel matrimonio), sempre brava a scuola, frequentavo l'oratorio.

Probabilmente dovevo arrivate alle soglie dei 40 per darmi una scossa. peccato che abbia inciuccato in pieno il modo


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Hai pienamente ragione..... Al professionista ho già pensato.... Devo dire che anche "parlare" qui, con persone che non conosco, che non mi conoscono mi aiuta.
> 
> Lo so che è tutto assurdo, che sono assurda.  Forse perchè sono smpre stata una "brava ragazza", mai un colpo di testa ( e non intendo solo nel matrimonio), sempre brava a scuola, frequentavo l'oratorio.
> 
> Probabilmente dovevo arrivate alle soglie dei 40 per darmi una scossa. peccato che abbia inciuccato in pieno il modo



Guarda, io ero un angelo di ragazzo, ti giuro, quello classico da sposare, lo dico senza falsa modestia. Mia moglie invece era quella più smaliziata e anticonformista. Sono scoppiato prima io di lei. Ti assicuro che ho provato un forte shock nel constatare quello che ero diventato. Purtroppo la trappola del tradimento non guarda in faccia a nessuno, anzi forse sono proprio quelli che più si sono "tenuti" nella vita a cascarci più facilmente.

A me comunque la terapia di coppia ha fatto bene, anche se pure per me il maggior responsabile della mia salvezza è stato il forum.

Ciao


----------



## Angel (7 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Sicuramente è cosi', ma la cosa assurda è che IO ho del risentimento nei
> confronti di mio marito. Principalmente perchè mi ha fatto licenziare (non sono stata licenziata),  a questo punto mi sento totalmente nelle sue mani.
> Piango perchè anzichè concentrarmi sul mio matrimonio, spero ogni giorno che lui si faccia vivo. Ovvimente non lo farà mai, dovrei odiarlo perchè lui continua la sua carriera, la sua  finta famiglia felice e perchè pur sapendo che lui è un traditore "seriale" ho pensato che con me era diverso...
> Che povera illusa, ho calpestato tutti i mie principi, tutto quello che ho costruito nel tempo.
> ...


Si trasforma...ma purtroppo sono pochi che si rendono conto di ciò.
Sono convinto che non basterebbe una vita per vivere un amore, però ci vorrebbe impegno da parte di entrambi per mantenere il rapporto vivo, solo che si è pigri e abitudinari, si da la colpa al partner quando siamo i primi ad affondare il rapporto, ed è chiaro che il primo pinco pallino bello brutto ignorante o intelligente che sia con 4 gnogne fuori dai veri problemi della propria vita famigliare ti fanno andare fuori di testa......è poco impegnantivo ed è tutto emozioni.
Ci vorrebbe così poco per vivere tutto ciò all'interno della coppia.


----------



## Minerva (7 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Si trasforma...ma purtroppo sono pochi che si rendono conto di ciò.
> Sono convinto che non basterebbe una vita per vivere un amore, però ci vorrebbe impegno da parte di entrambi per mantenere il rapporto vivo, solo che si è pigri e abitudinari, si da la colpa al partner quando siamo i primi ad affondare il rapporto, ed è chiaro che il primo pinco pallino bello brutto ignorante o intelligente che sia con 4 gnogne fuori dai veri problemi della propria vita famigliare ti fanno andare fuori di testa......è poco impegnantivo ed è tutto emozioni.
> *Ci vorrebbe così poco per vivere tutto ciò all'interno della coppia*.


tanto facile non è, in più la consapevolezza di ciò si raggiunge spesso solo a cose fatte


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> .....
> sono smpre stata una "brava ragazza", mai un colpo di testa ( e non intendo solo nel matrimonio), sempre brava a scuola, frequentavo l'oratorio.
> 
> Probabilmente dovevo arrivate *alle soglie dei 40 *per darmi una scossa. peccato che abbia inciuccato in pieno il modo


un classico direi!

per le donne è l'età "standard" della "crisi", tra i 38 e i 42 (per gli uomini 10 anni più tardi)

quella a proposito della quale ti ho scritto:




Amoremio ha detto:


> ......
> magari proprio in un momento in cui ci pesa, magari inconsciamente, che tutte le scelte fondamentali siano alle nostre spalle, che il nostro futuro non sia più un'avventura ma un binario saldo e senza possibilità di cambiamenti di rotta, salvo il deragliamento
> 
> ..........


 


pescerosso ha detto:


> Sicuramente è cosi', ma la cosa assurda è *1. *che IO ho del risentimento nei
> confronti di mio marito. Principalmente perchè *mi ha fatto licenziare* (non sono stata licenziata), a questo punto *mi sento totalmente nelle sue mani*.
> Piango perchè anzichè concentrarmi sul mio matrimonio, spero ogni giorno che lui si faccia vivo. Ovvimente non lo farà mai, dovrei odiarlo perchè lui continua la sua carriera, la sua finta famiglia felice e perchè
> *2. *pur sapendo che lui è un *traditore "seriale" ho pensato che con me era diverso... *
> ...


*1.* forse il risentimento per tuo marito nasconde quello che sai di dover avere per te
non credo ti abbia minacciato con la pistola: la scelta è stata tua
la sua richiesta ti dovrebbe dare la misura del dolore di tuo marito: un dolore che lo ha reso insicuro al punto di aver bisogno di cancellare l'altro dal tuo orizzonte, come unico strumento per togliertelo dal cuore 

io mi imposi di non imporglielo (ma fui molto tentata) solo perchè volevo che lui scegliesse me avendoci ben presenti entrambe e non volevo rischiare che mitizzasse la mancanza di lei, tuo marito ha voluto un segno immediato della tua scelta 

*2.* avevi tralasciato, nei post iniziali, questo dettaglio, che dettaglio non è
forse, tu non cercavi solo una prova della tua seduttività o amabilità
volevi riuscire dove chiunque altro era fallito
riscatto dall'insicurezza? rivincita? prova del 9 per qualche cosa che ti cruccia? ....?
dovresti indagare su questo

*3. *no, non ci DEVE bastare
se non ci basta siamo liberi di separarci e cercarne uno nuovo
se ci "basta" e continua a riempirci il cuore è perchè siamo cresciuti con lui, abbiamo saputo crescere e farlo crescere, e vedere in che cosa diversa e piena si è sviluppato
vorresti che i tuoi figli si bloccassero all'età di 3 anni?
vorresti che il rampicante che potrebbe rivestire rigoglioso il muro di casa tua continuasse a guarnire solo un angolino ?
l'amore si trasforma come un bambino o un cucciolo
lo nutri dentro te stessa
e in certi momenti ti può sembrare sgraziato (non conforme al tuo sentimento profondo) come il cucciolo che in certi momenti ti sembra cresciuto solo di testa o di zampe, ma tu lo curi e un giorno ti accorgi che splendido esemplare è diventato (lo guardi e ti si riempie il cuore e ti vengono le lacrime agli occhi e magari, come capita a me che sono una scema, pure un po' te ne vergogni)
e sì, qualche volta ti fa ancora i bisogni in casa (intendo il cucciolo :mexican, ma quanto calore ti dà!
da provar dolore al pensiero di non averlo più


----------



## Verena67 (7 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Alle volte mi chiedo anche se è inevitabile che l'amore quello  che ti porta la matrimonio, a mettere al mondo dei figli, possa finire. O forse si trasforma solo, ma dobbiamo rinunciare quindi a tutte le emozioni dell'innamoramento ? Ci deve bastare?



sì.
Ci sono altre emozioni, più profonde e più vere, ma ci va "coraggio", pazienza ed umiltà per scoprirle.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> tanto facile non è, in più la consapevolezza di ciò si raggiunge spesso solo a cose fatte



quanto è vero.


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Sicuramente è cosi', ma la cosa assurda è che IO ho del risentimento nei
> confronti di mio marito. Principalmente perchè mi ha fatto licenziare (non sono stata licenziata), a questo punto mi sento totalmente nelle sue mani.
> Piango perchè anzichè concentrarmi sul mio matrimonio, spero ogni giorno che lui si faccia vivo. Ovvimente non lo farà mai, dovrei odiarlo perchè lui continua la sua carriera, la sua finta famiglia felice e perchè pur sapendo che lui è un traditore "seriale" ho pensato che con me era diverso...
> Che povera illusa, ho calpestato tutti i mie principi, tutto quello che ho costruito nel tempo.
> ...


Non c'è una risposta univoca. Se ti basta, non cercherai altro. Se l'emozione che hai dentro è così potente da non poter essere soffocata, passerai all'azione... il conflitto è sempre tra l'inconscio emozionale e la razionalità.


----------



## pescerosso (8 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> un classico direi!
> 
> per le donne è l'età "standard" della "crisi", tra i 38 e i 42 (per gli uomini 10 anni più tardi)
> 
> ...


Sicuramente il risentimento è anche il mio. Ma una selta fatta sull'onda dell'emotività e della quale non ero completamente convinta, è difficile da accettere. E' difficile vedere la propria vita sconvolta dalla A alla Z, non avere + niente della vita fatta fino al giorno prima.
Mea culpa.
Poi non penso che in lui cercassi conferme. Il nostro rapporto per tanti anni solo lavorativo è cambiato quasi all'improvviso. Anche se io per lui ho sempre sentito un'attrazione particolare. Forse cosa tipica per il capo.
Nel matrimonio, quando ci sono figli, bisogna pensare prima di tutto a loro. Sono troppo importanti per poter anteporre, altre cose.
Anche qui, ci dovevo pensare prima, lo so. Ma questa cosa mi ha travolto al punto che non vedevo quello che stava succedendo intorno a me. Ero solo concentrata su di lui, su come stare insieme.
Fino a che non mi uscirà dalla testa completamente, non riusciro' concentrarmi sul mio matrimonio. Non riesco ancora a capire cosa provo per mio marito. Se mi è successa questa cosa sicuramente qualcosa fra me e mio marito si è rotto, e non da adesso. Potro' ricostruire?
Grazie per le tue parole.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2010)

Pescerosso (ma perché questo nick? Ti senti prigioniera della tua vita?) non cadere nell'ingenuità di credere all'amore e all'attrazione fuori da noi. Siamo noi che creiamo (non certo volontariamente) queste emozioni e sentimenti.
Come ti sei costruita quelli puoi costruirtene altri che vuoi, volontariamente sulla base di qualcosa che per te è importante (la famiglia), visto che non ci sono ragioni gravi che li ostacolano (intendo colpe o comportamenti negativi di tuo marito).
Molti utenti qui hanno raccontato come hanno ricostruito (sia traditori sia traditi) e l'hanno fatto coltivando l'amore attraverso gesti concreti.
Sforzati di ricordare le cose che ti hanno fatto innamorare di tuo marito, le cose importanti, belle e tenere vissute insieme e ...inventa altre situazioni che ti diano una nuova energia per stare insieme con gioia...
Distogli la tua mente dal pensiero della delusione sofferta da te.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> ..... Potro' ricostruire?
> .....


la mia risposta già l'hai avuta qualche post fa


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pescerosso (ma perché questo nick? Ti senti prigioniera della tua vita?) non cadere nell'ingenuità di credere all'amore e all'attrazione fuori da noi. Siamo noi che creiamo (non certo volontariamente) queste emozioni e sentimenti.
> Come ti sei costruita quelli puoi costruirtene altri che vuoi, volontariamente sulla base di qualcosa che per te è importante (la famiglia), visto che non ci sono ragioni gravi che li ostacolano (intendo colpe o comportamenti negativi di tuo marito).
> Molti utenti qui hanno raccontato come hanno ricostruito (sia traditori sia traditi) e l'hanno fatto coltivando l'amore attraverso gesti concreti.
> *Sforzati* di ricordare le cose che ti hanno fatto innamorare di tuo marito, le cose importanti, belle e tenere vissute insieme e ...inventa altre situazioni che ti diano una nuova energia per stare insieme con gioia...
> Distogli la tua mente dal pensiero della delusione sofferta da te.


se devi sforzarti credo che sia difficile riuscirvi.alla base deve esserci la volontà spontanea , magari fiaccata e debole..ma senza temo sia un'impresa improba


----------



## Verena67 (8 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pescerosso (ma perché questo nick? Ti senti prigioniera della tua vita?) non cadere nell'ingenuità di credere all'amore e all'attrazione fuori da noi. Siamo noi che creiamo (non certo volontariamente) queste emozioni e sentimenti.
> Come ti sei costruita quelli puoi costruirtene altri che vuoi, volontariamente sulla base di qualcosa che per te è importante (la famiglia), visto che non ci sono ragioni gravi che li ostacolano (intendo colpe o comportamenti negativi di tuo marito).
> Molti utenti qui hanno raccontato come hanno ricostruito (sia traditori sia traditi) e l'hanno fatto coltivando l'amore attraverso gesti concreti.
> Sforzati di ricordare le cose che ti hanno fatto innamorare di tuo marito, le cose importanti, belle e tenere vissute insieme e ...inventa altre situazioni che ti diano una nuova energia per stare insieme con gioia...
> Distogli la tua mente dal pensiero della delusione sofferta da te.


quanto è vero anche questo!
Olio di gomito, pulire armadi, fare crostate, organizzare gite in famiglia, COSE CONCRETEE!!!!

Io imparai questa ricetta anni fa, da ragazza. Ero stata invitata al Sud da un'amica: avevo deciso di restare due mesi. Dopo qualche giorno ero in crisi: non mi ambientavo bene, con lei mi sembrava di non aver nulla da dire. Poco alla volta i giorni passavano, facevamo piccole cose insieme, andare in spiaggia, prendere il gelato in "quel" bar", parlare di "quella" cosa. Abbiamo creato un lessico comune, che prima non esisteva. E ci siamo unite in un'amicizia che dura tuttora, a oltre 20 anni di distanza!!

Ci si affeziona frequentandosi, pensando, dicendo e facendo le stesse cose.

Se funziona per gli "amanti" a maggior ragione funziona per marito e figli, no?!?!


----------



## Verena67 (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se devi sforzarti credo che sia difficile riuscirvi.alla base deve esserci la volontà spontanea , magari fiaccata e debole..ma senza temo sia un'impresa improba



sa signora Minerva, io non mi dovetti sforzare. Ero veramente ATTRATTA dalla pace della famiglia, dopo le tempeste!


----------



## Angel (8 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> quanto è vero anche questo!
> Olio di gomito, pulire armadi, fare crostate, organizzare gite in famiglia, COSE CONCRETEE!!!!
> 
> Io imparai questa ricetta anni fa, da ragazza. Ero stata invitata al Sud da un'amica: avevo deciso di restare due mesi. Dopo qualche giorno ero in crisi: non mi ambientavo bene, con lei mi sembrava di non aver nulla da dire. Poco alla volta i giorni passavano, facevamo piccole cose insieme, andare in spiaggia, prendere il gelato in "quel" bar", parlare di "quella" cosa. Abbiamo creato un lessico comune, che prima non esisteva. E ci siamo unite in un'amicizia che dura tuttora, a oltre 20 anni di distanza!!
> ...


Oddio con gli amanti è un altra cosa...secondo me


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> quanto è vero anche questo!
> Olio di gomito, pulire armadi, fare crostate, organizzare gite in famiglia, COSE CONCRETEE!!!!
> 
> Io imparai questa ricetta anni fa, da ragazza. Ero stata invitata al Sud da un'amica: avevo deciso di restare due mesi. Dopo qualche giorno ero in crisi: non mi ambientavo bene, con lei mi sembrava di non aver nulla da dire. Poco alla volta i giorni passavano, facevamo piccole cose insieme, andare in spiaggia, prendere il gelato in "quel" bar", parlare di "quella" cosa. *Abbiamo creato un lessico comune, che prima non esisteva. E ci siamo unite in un'amicizia che dura tuttora, a oltre 20 anni di distanza!!
> ...


non ci dovevi fare l'amore con l'amica , verena.è molto diverso


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se devi sforzarti credo che sia difficile riuscirvi.alla base deve esserci la volontà spontanea , magari fiaccata e debole..ma senza temo sia un'impresa improba


Concordo. L'emozione dev'essere libera...se indotta artificialmente è solo finzione... la mente che mente.
Deve nascere liberamente dentro di noi in risposta a input esterni. Non sono pilotabili.
Questo non vuol dire poi che non sia pilotabile l'azione. Son cose diverse...


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo. L'emozione dev'essere libera...se indotta artificialmente è solo finzione... la mente che mente.
> Deve nascere liberamente dentro di noi in risposta a input esterni. Non sono pilotabili.
> Questo non vuol dire poi che non sia pilotabile l'azione. Son cose diverse...


io capisco quel che vuol dire verena...e credo si possa arrivare anche a risultati apprezzabili di serenità familiare , ma rimane un'unione tiepida e non un amore.
poi possiamo anche dire che è preferibile ad altre alternative e se ha il grande vantaggio di rendere serena la crescita dei figli, posso anche concordare che ne valga la pena
è una rinuncia all'amore che sulla bilancia pesa meno per chi ha nella sua scala di valori la famiglia.
forse lo farei , spero di non averne bisogno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo. L'emozione dev'essere libera...se indotta artificialmente è solo finzione... la mente che mente.
> Deve nascere liberamente dentro di noi in risposta a input esterni. Non sono pilotabili.
> Questo non vuol dire poi che non sia pilotabile l'azione. Son cose diverse...


Non è un po' contrattorio con l'umanità e quindi il significato che diamo a ogni cosa che affermavi altrove? E che ho quotato con entusiasmo...


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è un po' contrattorio con l'umanità e quindi il significato che diamo a ogni cosa che affermavi altrove? E che ho quotato con entusiasmo...


No, per niente. Le emozioni di gioia tristezza paura rabbia furia... fanno parte dell'essere umano, e sono libere. Secondo me non dobbiamo vergognarci di provarle... non sono mai negative, non vanno mai inibite. Diversa cosa è la scelta dell'azione... lì c'è la "qualificazione" dell'essere umano. Entra in gioco la responsabilità, la scelta etica... 
Sono due fasi diverse... emozione ----> azione


----------



## Verena67 (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ci dovevi fare l'amore con l'amica , verena.è molto diverso



è vero, ma leggi che regolano i legami affettivi sono sempre le stesse. Magari per un po' di tempo Pesce non si sentirà di fare l'amore con il marito, magari si sforzerà un po', ma poi da affetto nasce affetto, solo da separazione...nasce separazione...


----------



## Verena67 (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> io capisco quel che vuol dire verena...e credo si possa arrivare anche a risultati apprezzabili di serenità familiare , ma rimane un'unione tiepida e non un amore.
> *poi possiamo anche dire che è preferibile ad altre alternative e se ha il grande vantaggio di rendere serena la crescita dei figli, posso anche concordare che ne valga la pena*
> è una rinuncia all'amore che sulla bilancia pesa meno per chi ha nella sua scala di valori la famiglia.
> forse lo farei , spero di non averne bisogno


non è il caso mio, ma comunque penso una buona famiglia per dei figli sereni sia già un risultato di non poco conto di questi tempi!!

Ma davvero credete che il "capo" le avrebbe dato qualcosa che alla fine della "corsa" sarebbe valso come la serenità dei suoi cari?!?!?


----------



## Verena67 (8 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Oddio con gli amanti è un altra cosa...secondo me



Mica vero.
Lasciamo perdere i superficialoni, se in un adulterio c'è scambio affettivo, di pensieri e parole, l'affetto nasce. Perché sennò tutti farebbero tanta fatica a "dimenticare"?! Per il sesso? MA VAAAA!


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non è il caso mio, ma comunque penso una buona famiglia per dei figli sereni sia già un risultato di non poco conto di questi tempi!!
> 
> Ma davvero credete che il "capo" le avrebbe dato qualcosa che alla fine della "corsa" sarebbe valso come la serenità dei suoi cari?!?!?


 non parlavo di te, non ti sei sforzata.
no, non credo


----------



## Verena67 (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non parlavo di te, non ti sei sforzata.
> *no, non credo*



Infatti.
A me viene un po' da sorridere (amaro) quando si dice "Beh, con l'amante non puoi stare, con il marito non riesci a tornare, aspetta il Principe Azzurro"

SEEEE!!!


----------



## Angel (8 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mica vero.
> Lasciamo perdere i superficialoni, se in un adulterio c'è scambio affettivo, di pensieri e parole, l'affetto nasce. Perché sennò tutti farebbero tanta fatica a "dimenticare"?! Per il sesso? MA VAAAA!


Scusa sono un pò di corsa,.....ma credo che sono rari gli amori veri nell'adulterio...è un pò come farsi di cocaina, perdi il senso del reale, gli amanti si creano un personaggio per l'occasione ma non si conosce realmente l'intimità dell'amato...anche se si crede il contrario, e non si può più farne a meno, il giorno prima dicono ti amo al partner e il giorno dopo il loro matrimonio è distrutto da anni, si ragiona con un cuore bendato colmo di sentimenti falsati dalla trasgressione e forse forse più innamorati della situazione che della persona....difficile paragonare questo alla persona che ti sta accanto da anni ti pare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, per niente. Le emozioni di gioia tristezza paura rabbia furia... fanno parte dell'essere umano, e sono libere. Secondo me non dobbiamo vergognarci di provarle... non sono mai negative, non vanno mai inibite. Diversa cosa è la scelta dell'azione... lì c'è la "qualificazione" dell'essere umano. Entra in gioco la responsabilità, la scelta etica...
> Sono due fasi diverse... emozione ----> azione


 Ma l'azione scelta influenza l'emozione. Quando si compie una scelta si sa di scegliere anche l'emozione che ne conseguirà.


----------



## Sgargiula (8 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma l'azione scelta influenza l'emozione. Quando si compie una scelta si sa di scegliere anche l'emozione che ne conseguirà.


Certe volte le azioni sono guidate dall'istinto... solo dopo le giustifichiamo con un'emozione o sentimento... io la mano sul fuoco su emozione---> azione  non ce la metterei


----------



## Verena67 (8 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Scusa sono un pò di corsa,.....ma credo che sono rari gli amori veri nell'adulterio...è un pò come farsi di cocaina, perdi il senso del reale, gli amanti si creano un personaggio per l'occasione ma non si conosce realmente l'intimità dell'amato...*anche se si crede il contrario, e non si può più farne a meno, il giorno prima dicono ti amo al partner e il giorno dopo il loro matrimonio è distrutto da anni,* si ragiona con un cuore bendato colmo di sentimenti falsati dalla trasgressione e forse forse più innamorati della situazione che della persona....difficile paragonare questo alla persona che ti sta accanto da anni ti pare?




no, francamente non mi pare, non condivido queste generalizzazioni.
Ho sentito di decine di adulteri in questi anni, tutti uguali, tutti diversi.
E francamente credo poco al "Tu non ci credi ma è così, vedrai".

Ognuno di noi sa nel suo cuore cos'era. Poi che ci siano un sacco di illusioni/disillusioni, è indubbio. Sta nella natura della cosa (partire da "Impegnati" anziché da "Liberi").


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Certe volte le azioni sono guidate dall'istinto... solo dopo le giustifichiamo con un'emozione o sentimento... io la mano sul fuoco su emozione---> azione non ce la metterei


 Io dicevo il contrario... è l'azione che influenza l'emozione.


----------



## Angel (8 Luglio 2010)

Per carità Vere, non voglio generalizzare però sono rari i veri amori, la maggior parte però sono bruciati in partenza perchè alla base c'è...il sesso e a questo bisogna trovare una causale mettendo in ballo cosa?...l'amore.

Vabbè forse sono io che ho un idea un pò particolare del amore :condom:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi sa nel suo cuore cos'era. Poi che ci siano un sacco di illusioni/disillusioni, è indubbio. Sta nella natura della cosa (partire da "Impegnati" anziché da "Liberi").


Verissimo. E nessuno vede dentro al cuore.


----------



## pescerosso (9 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Scusa sono un pò di corsa,.....ma credo che sono rari gli amori veri nell'adulterio...è un pò come farsi di cocaina, perdi il senso del reale, gli amanti si creano un personaggio per l'occasione ma non si conosce realmente l'intimità dell'amato...anche se si crede il contrario, e non si può più farne a meno, il giorno prima dicono ti amo al partner e il giorno dopo il loro matrimonio è distrutto da anni, si ragiona con un cuore bendato colmo di sentimenti falsati dalla trasgressione e forse forse più innamorati della situazione che della persona....difficile paragonare questo alla persona che ti sta accanto da anni ti pare?


E'vero che tutto è "falsato" dalla diversità. Uomo, quindi emozioni diverse, situazioni diverse. Nell'adulterio non ci sono i problemi e le difficoltà della vita quotidiana. Ma quello che sentivo io per lui era veramente forte, quello che mi trasmetteva lui era forte. E non parlo di sesso, c'è stato un peiodo molto lungo in cui non c'è proprio stato il sesso. Ma le tenerezze non sono mancate, le parole per me hanno un peso, una valenza. Possibile che per lui fossero solo un mezzo per raggiungere uno scopo?  Possibile che non si rendesse conto che cosi' (cosa che poi è accaduta) metteva a rischio anche il mio lavoro e quindi anche il suo? Il fatto di pensare che anche per lui non sia stata solo un'avventura mi serve per poter sopportare un po' di piu' la fine, sopportare il fatto che non ho piu' un lavoro, sopportare che sono venuta meno a tutti  i miei principi, che non ho pensato abbastanza al bene dei miei figli e ch ho fatto del male, molto male a mio marito.
Sto' male, non riesco a fare nulla......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> E'vero che tutto è "falsato" dalla diversità. Uomo, quindi emozioni diverse, situazioni diverse. Nell'adulterio non ci sono i problemi e le difficoltà della vita quotidiana. Ma quello che sentivo io per lui era veramente forte, quello che mi trasmetteva lui era forte. E non parlo di sesso, c'è stato un peiodo molto lungo in cui non c'è proprio stato il sesso. Ma le tenerezze non sono mancate, le parole per me hanno un peso, una valenza. Possibile che per lui fossero solo un mezzo per raggiungere uno scopo? Possibile che non si rendesse conto che cosi' (cosa che poi è accaduta) metteva a rischio anche il mio lavoro e quindi anche il suo? Il fatto di pensare che anche per lui non sia stata solo un'avventura mi serve per poter sopportare un po' di piu' la fine, sopportare il fatto che non ho piu' un lavoro, sopportare che sono venuta meno a tutti i miei principi, che non ho pensato abbastanza al bene dei miei figli e ch ho fatto del male, molto male a mio marito.
> Sto' male, non riesco a fare nulla......


 Le avventure mute non divertono nessuno...


----------



## Verena67 (9 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Il fatto di pensare che anche per lui non sia stata solo un'avventura mi serve per poter sopportare un po' di piu' la fine, sopportare il fatto che non ho piu' un lavoro, sopportare che sono venuta meno a tutti  i miei principi, che non ho pensato abbastanza al bene dei miei figli e ch ho fatto del male, molto male a mio marito.
> Sto' male, non riesco a fare nulla......


Pesce, volevo già dirtelo ieri, ma patologizzarti così a cosa serve?
E' vero, hai fatto del male MA non l'hai fatto con l'intento di farlo. Hai agito una tua emozione profonda.
Credo poco alle etichette, che cosa serve definire se lui ti amasse o no? Solo le anime piccole si sollazzano e basta, io credo che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi passi un "soffio" di qualcosa di vero e sentito.
Ciò non toglie che ciascuno alle nostre età ha le sue priorità. Specie gli uomini difficilmente cambiano i presupposti della loro vita.
Questo vuol dire che ti ha solo presa in giro?
Dipende, solo tu puoi saperlo. Ma io penso che un affetto ci sia, poi che quell'affetto si trasformi in qualcosa di concreto è un altro paio di maniche e nemmeno può essere usato come cartina di tornasole per giudicare tutto il resto.
Ora hai due piani del ragionamento:
- te e lui: è *finita*. Piu' macigni ci metti sopra, meglio è, meno delusioni, meno illusioni, meno sofferenza, più chiarezza mentale
- te e i tuoi: pochi lamenti e olio di gomito per recuperare!!

Auguri!


----------



## Anna A (9 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> E'vero che tutto è "falsato" dalla diversità. Uomo, quindi emozioni diverse, situazioni diverse. Nell'adulterio non ci sono i problemi e le difficoltà della vita quotidiana. Ma quello che sentivo io per lui era veramente forte, quello che mi trasmetteva lui era forte. E non parlo di sesso, c'è stato un peiodo molto lungo in cui non c'è proprio stato il sesso. Ma le tenerezze non sono mancate, le parole per me hanno un peso, una valenza. Possibile che per lui fossero solo un mezzo per raggiungere uno scopo? Possibile che non si rendesse conto che cosi' (cosa che poi è accaduta) metteva a rischio anche il mio lavoro e quindi anche il suo? Il fatto di pensare che anche per lui non sia stata solo un'avventura mi serve per poter sopportare un po' di piu' la fine, sopportare il fatto che non ho piu' un lavoro, sopportare che sono venuta meno a tutti i miei principi, che non ho pensato abbastanza al bene dei miei figli e ch ho fatto del male, molto male a mio marito.
> *Sto' male, non riesco a fare nulla.....*.


intanto smettila di non fare nulla. prima cosa.
è una cattiva abitudine e non aiuta a guarire.
invece di piangere per una storia così, esci e cerca qualcosa da fare che sia un impegno e non un passatempo e vedrai quanto più in fretta passerà la delusione.
dai che ce la fai.


----------



## pescerosso (9 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pesce, volevo già dirtelo ieri, ma patologizzarti così a cosa serve?
> E' vero, hai fatto del male MA non l'hai fatto con l'intento di farlo. Hai agito una tua emozione profonda.
> Credo poco alle etichette, che cosa serve definire se lui ti amasse o no? Solo le anime piccole si sollazzano e basta, io credo che nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi passi un "soffio" di qualcosa di vero e sentito.
> Ciò non toglie che ciascuno alle nostre età ha le sue priorità. Specie gli uomini difficilmente cambiano i presupposti della loro vita.
> ...


Grazie, hai centrato in pieno il punto.
E che in questo periodo vedo tutto nero. Oggi in modo particolare, è andata male una cosa che invece speravo andasse bene.
Pero' devo impormi di non pensare + a lui, ai momenti passati insieme e al fatto che sicuramente anche lui provava qualcosa x me. Che poi non fosse amore, be' allora non so' come definirlo. Va bene comunque, è stato bello x me, vorrei solo non avere piu' rimpianti e vorrei non concentrarmi sul presente. Possibile che non mi piaccia + niente (o quasi) della mia vita?


----------



## pescerosso (9 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> intanto smettila di non fare nulla. prima cosa.
> è una cattiva abitudine e non aiuta a guarire.
> invece di piangere per una storia così, esci e cerca qualcosa da fare che sia un impegno e non un passatempo e vedrai quanto più in fretta passerà la delusione.
> dai che ce la fai.


Il punto è anche questo: il lavoro.
Il periodo non è certamente il piu' indicato per trovare qualcosa.
Ci sto' provando, lo so che andare a lavorare mi farebbe bene.
Ma sapere che trovare un lavoro oggi è quasi + difficile che vincere al lotto mi demoralizza.

grazie per l'incoraggiamento....


----------



## Anna A (9 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Il punto è anche questo: il lavoro.
> Il periodo non è certamente il piu' indicato per trovare qualcosa.
> Ci sto' provando, lo so che andare a lavorare mi farebbe bene.
> Ma sapere che trovare un lavoro oggi è quasi + difficile che vincere al lotto mi demoralizza.
> ...


e sbagli a demoralizzarti.. ma scusa se tu non avessi alternative penseresti a demoralizzarti o a darti una mossa?
mi sembri troppo succube delle circostanze, mentre per uscire dalla tristezza credo servano determinazione e motivazioni valide.
forza.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Grazie, hai centrato in pieno il punto.
> E che in questo periodo vedo tutto nero. Oggi in modo particolare, è andata male una cosa che invece speravo andasse bene.
> Pero' devo impormi di non pensare + a lui, ai momenti passati insieme e al fatto che sicuramente anche lui provava qualcosa x me. Che poi non fosse amore, be' allora non so' come definirlo. V*a bene comunque, è stato bello x me, vorrei solo non avere piu' rimpianti e vorrei non concentrarmi sul presente. Possibile che non mi piaccia + niente (o quasi) della mia vita*?


direi che questo è il problema.
Mi ricordi un'altra utente di qualche mese fa. Anche lei non riusciva a lasciare un amante chiaramente NON interessato a diventare compagno.
Mi chiederei, fossi in te: invece di osservarmi l'ombelico, cosa posso fare per fare stare MEGLIO le persone che amo?!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Il punto è anche questo: il lavoro.
> Il periodo non è certamente il piu' indicato per trovare qualcosa.
> Ci sto' provando, lo so che andare a lavorare mi farebbe bene.
> Ma sapere che trovare un lavoro oggi *è quasi + difficile che vincere al lotto mi demoralizza.*
> ...


e com'è che extracomunitari etc. trovano? OLIO DI GOMITO, RAGAZZI!!! Se necessario, anche pulizie, cooperative, badanti, ma restare a casa a crogiolarsi sull'ex amante è deleterio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e com'è che extracomunitari etc. trovano? OLIO DI GOMITO, RAGAZZI!!! Se necessario, anche pulizie, cooperative, badanti, ma restare a casa a crogiolarsi sull'ex amante è deleterio!


 Io mi ero trattenuta ...perché magari dipende da una dove vive.
Come commessa o cassiera si trova nelle grandi città o interland.


----------



## Daniele (10 Luglio 2010)

Allora, come spiegare la cosa??? Tu hai perso il posto di lavoro, non lui e mi sembra evidente che lui sapeva di essere ben parato. Hai mai sentito di barzellette sul sesso tra segretaria e capo? Cosa credi, che quando finisca il tutto lei permanga ad essere segretaria? Ecco, quindi pensa bene che essendo lui il tuo capo sapeva cosa poteva e cosa poteva non fare...e tutto il tempo passato non facendo sesso era comunque uan bella iniezione di fiducia ad un uomo che si vede fonda il suo ego sulle conquiste, non solo sul sesso.
Si sei stata importante per lui,una pratica che lo ha reso più sicuro di seè e più felice...come la precendente prima di te e la successiva dopo. Ma non chiamiamolo amore dai, non può esserlo da parte sua, è troppo squallido essere capo e portarsi a letto una sottoposta.


----------



## Sgargiula (10 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e com'è che extracomunitari etc. trovano? *OLIO DI GOMITO, RAGAZZI!!!* Se necessario, anche pulizie, cooperative, badanti, ma restare a casa a crogiolarsi sull'ex amante è deleterio!


Quoto. Il lavoro l'ho perso anche io... m'e' toccato riciclarmi


----------



## alfeo (13 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Il punto è anche questo: il lavoro.
> Il periodo non è certamente il piu' indicato per trovare qualcosa.
> Ci sto' provando, lo so che andare a lavorare mi farebbe bene.
> Ma sapere che trovare un lavoro oggi è quasi + difficile che vincere al lotto mi demoralizza.
> ...


Ho letto la tua storia ed hai trasmesso davvero tutto il tuo sconforto.
Ho potuto sentire ed immaginare la tua delusione, frutto dell'illusione in cui sei caduta.
Mi dispiace che tu abbia dovuto abbandonare il lavoro, non vedo perché tu sia stata costretta a farlo. Forse l'azienda in cui lavoravi era troppo piccola per non trovare un altro settore?
O avevi paura delle chiacchiere che sarebbero state fatte sul tuo conto se avessi chiesto uno spostamento di mansione?
Io penso che comunque, se conosco bene gli ambienti di lavoro, tutti avranno già fatto supposizioni e chiacchiere, nel tuo caso fondate.
Io penso che essere andata via ha facilitato solo la situazione del tuo ex-capo che neanche deve più convivere con le conseguenze delle sue "conquiste" dopo che esse gli imponevano scelte e responsabilità che non voleva prendersi. D'altra parte capisco tuo marito quando ti ha chiesto di abbandonare il posto di lavoro ma così non solo hai rinunciato al lavoro, all'impegno (con tanto tempo a disposizione per rimuginare) ma così non hai "superato" la cosa l'hai solo "rimossa".
Adesso mi pare che la situazione sia irreversibile quindi la prima fase è la "presa di coscienza", poi, come ben saprai, tutto passa.
Coraggio


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Ho letto la tua storia ed hai trasmesso davvero tutto il tuo sconforto.
> Ho potuto sentire ed immaginare la tua delusione, frutto dell'illusione in cui sei caduta.
> Mi dispiace che tu abbia dovuto abbandonare il lavoro, non vedo perché tu sia stata costretta a farlo. Forse l'azienda in cui lavoravi era troppo piccola per non trovare un altro settore?
> O avevi paura delle chiacchiere che sarebbero state fatte sul tuo conto se avessi chiesto uno spostamento di mansione?
> ...


quoto

e nemmeno il marito l'ha risolta

anche nel migliore dei casi potrà avere il dubbio di averla "riavuta" solo perchè non ha avuto altra possibilità, non perchè lei lo abbia consapevolmente scelto
come ho già detto, si è trattato di un'imposizione che denota tutta l'insicurezza in cui quest'uomo è sprofondato a causa del tradimento subito


----------



## pescerosso (13 Luglio 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Ho letto la tua storia ed hai trasmesso davvero tutto il tuo sconforto.
> Ho potuto sentire ed immaginare la tua delusione, frutto dell'illusione in cui sei caduta.
> Mi dispiace che tu abbia dovuto abbandonare il lavoro, non vedo perché tu sia stata costretta a farlo. Forse l'azienda in cui lavoravi era troppo piccola per non trovare un altro settore?
> O avevi paura delle chiacchiere che sarebbero state fatte sul tuo conto se avessi chiesto uno spostamento di mansione?
> ...


L'azienza in questione è troppo piccola per poter avere "un'altra possibilità". E comunque mio marito non avrebbe accettato neanche questa alternativa.  Per quanto riguarda le "voci", ovviamente essendomene andata da un giorno all'altro, senza nessun preavviso e dando solo poco giustificazioni, hanno centrato in pieno il punto. I miei colleghi hanno fatto 2+2 e adesso sono praticamente convinti che me ne sono andata x chè mio marito mi ha beccato con il capo. Verità per altro... 
Non ho superato per niente la cosa e tanto meno l'ho rimossa, purtroppo.
Anzi, mi sembra che piu' passino i giorni + l'angoscia, la delusione, aumentino. E certo stare a casa non mi aiuta...... Mi sento in trappola, senza lavoro, con 2 figli piccoli, dove potrei andare anche se volessi?
Forse avermi fatto licenziare per mio marito è stato un modo per "mettermi in gabbia", tenermi sotto controllo pienamente.  Lui fortunatamente ha un buon lavoro, potrei anche non lavorare. ma per me l'indipendenza è tutto. Ho sempre lavorato, non voglio rinunciare. A maggior ragione adesso. Spero che dopo l'estate ci siano piu' opportunità...... Cosi' forse potro' capire veramente cosa voglio dal mio matriminio, senza "forzature".
Tutto passa,no?


----------



## pescerosso (13 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> e nemmeno il marito l'ha risolta
> 
> ...


E' vero..... anche lui è molto confuso, insicuro, alla continua ricerca di conferme.  Conferme che io non gli do'. Ho troppi "irrisolti" dentro di me. Questo lui lo sa. Abbiamo deciso di provarci, per noi, per i nostri figli, per tutti gli anni a tutte le cose che abbiamo condiviso. Gli ho anche detto che non so' se finirà bene, ma almeno proviamo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> E' vero..... anche lui è molto confuso, insicuro, alla continua ricerca di conferme. Conferme che io non gli do'. Ho troppi "irrisolti" dentro di me. Questo lui lo sa. Abbiamo deciso di provarci, per noi, per i nostri figli, per tutti gli anni a tutte le cose che abbiamo condiviso. Gli ho anche detto che non so' se finirà bene, ma almeno proviamo...


 Se l'azienda è piccola e quindi tu a continuo inevitabile contatto con il tuo capo-amante, scegliere di lasciare quel lavoro per me era un passo imprescindibile per la ricostruzione.
Però in quella situazione tu sei stata avventata e il tuo capo ignobile a iniziare una relazione che era ben chiaro dalle premesse che non avrebbe portato che a un'avventura.
Se ti sforzi di vedere la cosa dall'esterno ...accendi un cero per esserne uscita, altro che compiangerti per l'amor perduto!


----------



## alfeo (13 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> L'azienza in questione è troppo piccola per poter avere "un'altra possibilità". E comunque mio marito non avrebbe accettato neanche questa alternativa. Per quanto riguarda le "voci", ovviamente essendomene andata da un giorno all'altro, senza nessun preavviso e dando solo poco giustificazioni, hanno centrato in pieno il punto. I miei colleghi hanno fatto 2+2 e adesso sono praticamente convinti che me ne sono andata x chè mio marito mi ha beccato con il capo. Verità per altro...
> Non ho superato per niente la cosa e tanto meno l'ho rimossa, purtroppo.
> Anzi, mi sembra che piu' passino i giorni + l'angoscia, la delusione, aumentino. E certo stare a casa non mi aiuta...... Mi sento in trappola, senza lavoro, con 2 figli piccoli, dove potrei andare anche se volessi?
> Forse avermi fatto licenziare per mio marito è stato un modo per "mettermi in gabbia", tenermi sotto controllo pienamente. Lui fortunatamente ha un buon lavoro, potrei anche non lavorare. ma per me l'indipendenza è tutto. Ho sempre lavorato, non voglio rinunciare. A maggior ragione adesso. Spero che dopo l'estate ci siano piu' opportunità...... Cosi' forse potro' capire veramente cosa voglio dal mio matriminio, senza "forzature".
> Tutto passa,no?


E lui non ti chiama... e tu moriresti pur di sentire la sua voce.
Eppure devi essere contenta che non lo faccia perché non farebbe altro che rimandarti confusione. Non sarebbe certo risoluto nel dirti che ha superato la cosa e in te si aprirebbero  infondate speranze il desiderio di sapere che quel che è stato è stato importante anche per lui.
Se ci pensi bene non ne vale la pena. Sono tutte illusioni che magari anche lui alimenterebbe in buona fede ma sono solo parole che svanirebbero come neve al primo sole, come lui è svanito al primo problema che si è creato.
Adesso hai un compito, una meta, uno scopo: lavorare su te stessa.
Cercare di capire si, ma magari metterlo un po' da parte senno ti ritrovi sempre a pensare a quel che è stato al perché è successo... Hai fatto ben capire che adesso niente ha più sapore, immagino che ti sentirai devastata anche dal non riuscire a dare ai tuoi figli piccoli tutto l'amore che senti, dal non riuscire a godere delle loro piccole/grandi gioie.
Adesso lavora per obiettivi piccoli0, piccole tappe per riconquistare te stessa. Mettiti a fare jogging, trovati un hobby (fotografia, ad esempio, che ti permette di andartene in giro a guardare "fuori" di te), cerca di spostare il fuoco fuori dall'ossessione che senti e solo dopo riuscirai a capire se la frattura che si è creata con tuo marito è insanabile o se riesci a vedere un nuovo spiraglio di vita migliore.
L'altro è andato, anzi, non è mai esistito.
Baci


----------



## Angel (13 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> L'azienza in questione è troppo piccola per poter avere "un'altra possibilità". E comunque mio marito non avrebbe accettato neanche questa alternativa.  Per quanto riguarda le "voci", ovviamente essendomene andata da un giorno all'altro, senza nessun preavviso e dando solo poco giustificazioni, hanno centrato in pieno il punto. I miei colleghi hanno fatto 2+2 e adesso sono praticamente convinti che me ne sono andata x chè mio marito mi ha beccato con il capo. Verità per altro...
> Non ho superato per niente la cosa e tanto meno l'ho rimossa, purtroppo.
> Anzi, mi sembra che piu' passino i giorni + l'angoscia, la delusione, aumentino. E certo stare a casa non mi aiuta...... Mi sento in trappola, senza lavoro, con 2 figli piccoli, dove potrei andare anche se volessi?
> *Forse avermi fatto licenziare per mio marito è stato un modo per "mettermi in gabbia", tenermi sotto controllo pienamente.*  Lui fortunatamente ha un buon lavoro, potrei anche non lavorare. ma per me l'indipendenza è tutto. Ho sempre lavorato, non voglio rinunciare. A maggior ragione adesso. Spero che dopo l'estate ci siano piu' opportunità...... Cosi' forse potro' capire veramente cosa voglio dal mio matriminio, senza "forzature".
> Tutto passa,no?


Oddio non penso che sia per quello....prova solo per un attimo a metterti nei suoi panni, prova a immaginare quello che già gli passa per la mente....le vostre parole le vostre effusioni e molto altro ti conosce bene e fa in fretta a immaginare realisticamente le scene....prova a percepire la stretta al cuore ai polmoni il dolore che prova ogni qualvolta solo uno di questi pensieri sfiora la sua mente, ti senti sconvolta ma se riesci a capire solo in minima parte quello che prova lui è già un piccolo passo.


----------



## Papero (13 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> E' vero..... anche lui è molto confuso, insicuro, alla continua ricerca di conferme.  Conferme che io non gli do'. Ho troppi "irrisolti" dentro di me. Questo lui lo sa. Abbiamo deciso di provarci, per noi, per i nostri figli, per tutti gli anni a tutte le cose che abbiamo condiviso. Gli ho anche detto che non so' se finirà bene, ma almeno proviamo...



Proprio su questo forum quando succede una cosa del genere (intrallazzo capo/impiegata o viceversa) si consiglia quasi sempre al tradito (in questo caso tuo marito) di fare di tutto perchè il partner fedifrago lasci il lavoro. E mi sembra ovvio... come potrebbe vivere tranquillamente quel pover'uomo di tuo marito sapendoti gomito a gomito con l'ex (?) amante?

Io l'ho vissuta questa storia, con l'aggiunta di altri casini che adesso non sto a raccontare e devo dirti che la soluzione di lasciare il lavoro è la prima da prendere ed è imprescindibile.


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Proprio su questo forum quando succede una cosa del genere (intrallazzo capo/impiegata o viceversa) si consiglia quasi sempre al tradito (in questo caso tuo marito) di fare di tutto perchè il partner fedifrago lasci il lavoro. E mi sembra ovvio... come potrebbe vivere tranquillamente quel pover'uomo di tuo marito sapendoti gomito a gomito con l'ex (?) amante?
> 
> Io l'ho vissuta questa storia, con l'aggiunta di altri casini che adesso non sto a raccontare e devo dirti che *la soluzione di lasciare il lavoro è la prima da prendere ed è imprescindibile.*


Concordo in toto! :up:


----------



## pescerosso (13 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se l'azienda è piccola e quindi tu a continuo inevitabile contatto con il tuo capo-amante, scegliere di lasciare quel lavoro per me era un passo imprescindibile per la ricostruzione.
> Però in quella situazione tu sei stata avventata e il tuo capo ignobile a iniziare una relazione che era ben chiaro dalle premesse che non avrebbe portato che a un'avventura.
> Se ti sforzi di vedere la cosa dall'esterno ...accendi un cero per esserne uscita, altro che compiangerti per l'amor perduto!


Io sono stata una stupida, lo so. Ma quello che non riesco veramente a capire è il mio ex-capo. Uomo di mondo, non primo a questo tipo di esperienza eppure è andato fino in fondo. E ha continuato anche le volte che io "mollavo" un po' e avendo comunque capito che io avevo perso la testa._  In piu' conoscendomi da anni sapeva benissimo che non sono una da una botta e via...... Perchè l'ha fatto allora? Vorrei parlare con lui, vorrei che mi spiegasse. Sono sicura che la dura realtà, detta da lui mi farebbe bene. Un ennesimo schiaffo in faccia forse mi servirebbe.... A dimenticavo che la volta che ho provato a chiamarlo, lui non mi ha voluto parlare..... Vigliacco....._


----------



## pescerosso (13 Luglio 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> E lui non ti chiama... e tu moriresti pur di sentire la sua voce.
> Eppure devi essere contenta che non lo faccia perché non farebbe altro che rimandarti confusione. Non sarebbe certo risoluto nel dirti che ha superato la cosa e in te si aprirebbero infondate speranze il desiderio di sapere che quel che è stato è stato importante anche per lui.
> Se ci pensi bene non ne vale la pena. Sono tutte illusioni che magari anche lui alimenterebbe in buona fede ma sono solo parole che svanirebbero come neve al primo sole, come lui è svanito al primo problema che si è creato.
> Adesso hai un compito, una meta, uno scopo: lavorare su te stessa.
> ...


Parole sante.....
Sono devastata e lo sono ancora di piu'  perchè non riesco a reagire....  L'unico motore della mia vita in questo momento sono i miei figli, forse proprio per loro dovrei prendere in considerazione l'ipotesi di una separazione.  Mamma piu' serena bimbi piu' felici, no? O forse è solo l'ennesima giustificazione per un atto di puro egoismo?
La separazione la sto' valutando per quello che provo adesso x mio marito, non certo perchè penso all'altro, non sono cosi fuori di testa da pensare che possa rifarmi una vita con lui!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Io sono stata una stupida, lo so. Ma quello che non riesco veramente a capire è il mio ex-capo. Uomo di mondo, non primo a questo tipo di esperienza eppure è andato fino in fondo. E ha continuato anche le volte che io "mollavo" un po' e avendo comunque capito che io avevo perso la testa._ In piu' conoscendomi da anni sapeva benissimo che non sono una da una botta e via...... Perchè l'ha fatto allora? Vorrei parlare con lui, vorrei che mi spiegasse. Sono sicura che la dura realtà, detta da lui mi farebbe bene. Un ennesimo schiaffo in faccia forse mi servirebbe.... A dimenticavo che la volta che ho provato a chiamarlo, lui non mi ha voluto parlare..... Vigliacco....._


 Vuoi mettere la gratificazione narcisistica che dà una che perde la testa rispetto a una per la quale certe cose sono leggere?
Cero se poi quella che ha perso la tsta non sa stare al suo posto ...non merita spiegazioni.


----------



## pescerosso (13 Luglio 2010)

Senza contare che mio marito è andato giu' pesante anche con lui (con minacce telefoniche di dire tutto alla moglie), ovviamente deve salvaguardare quello che piu' conta per lui..... e di me chi se ne frega....
che brava che sono, che belle parole mi dico, peccato che in fondo vorrei che tutto fosse diverso.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Senza contare che mio marito è andato giu' pesante anche con lui (con minacce telefoniche di dire tutto alla moglie), ovviamente deve salvaguardare quello che piu' conta per lui..... e di me chi se ne frega....
> che brava che sono, che belle parole mi dico, peccato che in fondo vorrei che tutto fosse diverso.....


Perché il tradimento è chiamato anche evasione? Perché è evadere dalla realtà. E non significa solo evadere dalla realtà matrimoniale, ma anche evadere dalla realtà del rapporto adulterino.
Non pensare a quello che tu avresti voluto che fosse...ma a quello che è stato davvero.


----------



## Angel (13 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Senza contare che mio marito è andato giu' pesante anche con lui (con minacce telefoniche di dire tutto alla moglie), ovviamente deve salvaguardare quello che piu' conta per lui..... e di me chi se ne frega....
> che brava che sono, che belle parole mi dico, peccato che in fondo vorrei che tutto fosse diverso.....


Senza offesa...ma secondo me dovresti farti un bel esame di coscienza e prima di fare ciò, prova a leggere un pò di storie qua sul forum, mentre leggi prova entrare in empatia con le persone disperate che piangendo scrivevano la loro storia e a che livelli di sclero sono arrivate e poi prova a cercare di comprendere la sofferenza di tuo marito e a comprendere i suoi gesti e i suoi comportamenti.


----------



## pescerosso (13 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Senza offesa...ma secondo me dovresti farti un bel esame di coscienza e prima di fare ciò, prova a leggere un pò di storie qua sul forum, mentre leggi prova entrare in empatia con le persone disperate che piangendo scrivevano la loro storia e a che livelli di sclero sono arrivate e poi prova a cercare di comprendere la sofferenza di tuo marito e a comprendere i suoi gesti e i suoi comportamenti.


Io comprendo infatti. Lo so la sofferenza che ha provato e che continua a provare. Questo mio "struggimento" è dovuto anche a questo.
Non voglio farlo soffrire ancora.  E per questo che continuo a chiedermi se non sia meglio separarci.


----------



## Angel (13 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Io comprendo infatti. Lo so la sofferenza che ha provato e che continua a provare. Questo mio "struggimento" è dovuto anche a questo.
> Non voglio farlo soffrire ancora.  E per questo che continuo a chiedermi se non sia meglio separarci.


Il problema è proprio questo e che non sai ancora cosa vuoi.....se decidi di stare ancora con lui allora ti devi dare una mossa per dare una svolta al vostro rapporto per farlo risorgere...chiaramente rendendo partecipe anche lui.
L'unico consiglio che posso darti e do a tutti....non lasciare passare troppo tempo, decidi e passa ai fatti.


----------



## alfeo (13 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Io comprendo infatti. Lo so la sofferenza che ha provato e che continua a provare. Questo mio "struggimento" è dovuto anche a questo.
> Non voglio farlo soffrire ancora. E per questo che continuo a chiedermi se non sia meglio separarci.


Bhe adesso non ti flagellare più di tanto.
Hai fatto una gran cavolata. L'hai fatta con il cuore e con tutta te stessa. Adesso sei finita nel tritacarne e tra due uomini che hanno cambiato ruolo dopo che la tresca era stata scoperta.
Quel che non mi è chiaro è come tu vivessi la storia quando era in piedi. Da quanto sembri devastata ora immagino che, oltre a godere dell'illusione di un amore che tale non era, provassi remore, paure, conflitti che adesso hanno altra forma e intensità ma che non potevano che essere vivi anche allora.
Io penso che anche il più illuso degli amanti si renda conto che tutto ciò che si vive è tale solo nella dimensione speciale in cui esiste e che la luce della realtà non farebbe altro che mutare le persone, i sentimenti, le prospettive.
Abbandona tutto questo dolore, in fondo, se ci pensi il peggio l'hai messo alle spalle.
Sursum.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sì.
> Ci sono altre emozioni, più profonde e più vere, ma ci va "coraggio", pazienza ed umiltà per scoprirle.


 :up:


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Parole sante.....
> Sono devastata e lo sono ancora di piu' perchè non riesco a reagire.... L'unico motore della mia vita in questo momento sono i miei figli, forse proprio per loro dovrei prendere in considerazione l'ipotesi di una separazione. Mamma piu' serena bimbi piu' felici, no? O forse è solo l'ennesima giustificazione per un atto di puro egoismo?
> La separazione la sto' valutando per quello che provo adesso x mio marito, non certo perchè penso all'altro, non sono cosi fuori di testa da pensare che possa rifarmi una vita con lui!!


 mi sembra che in questo momento tu non abbia le cosiddette 'bocce ferme'.
sei in fermento.
devastata
confusa
delusa
spaventata
arrabbiata
e finisci per rovesciare sulla relazione con tuo marito le emozioni che provi. 
io credo che tu debba darti un tempo.
un anno.
hai figli piccoli, cos'è un anno? 
365 giorni. E ogni sera dovrai dire a te stessa che hai fatto di tutto per FINGERE (sì, fingere) che tutto vada bene e tu ami tuo marito e la tua vita. Per farlo dovrai sforzarti da morire. Dovrai fare volontariato e attività che ti tengano fuori casa per essere fiera di te. Dovrai organizzare cene e pranzi e pulizie di casa. Dovrai mostrare a tuo marito che lo ami e vuoi stare con lui. 
Provare. Se dopo 365 gionri non ti viene naturale fare tutto, se non lo ami davvero nuovamente e non sei fiera di te allora chiudi il vostro matrimonio. 
Ma prima tentale tutte.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi sembra che in questo momento tu non abbia le cosiddette 'bocce ferme'.
> sei in fermento.
> devastata
> confusa
> ...


:up:


----------



## Daniele (13 Luglio 2010)

Pescerosso, stai valutando l'idea di seprarvi....sei una fifona, sei solo una fifona e ti chiedi perchè lui ha fatto quello che ha fatto anche impegnandosi??? Per scopare te!!!! Non per amore, non per altro ma perchè tu gli piacevi da portarti a letto, ma non per altro. Gli piacevi abbastanza per fare sesso...ma evidentemente non per essergli compagna, sai esiste!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pescerosso, stai valutando l'idea di seprarvi....sei una fifona, sei solo una fifona e ti chiedi perchè lui ha fatto quello che ha fatto anche impegnandosi??? Per scopare te!!!! Non per amore, non per altro ma perchè tu gli piacevi da portarti a letto, ma non per altro. Gli piacevi abbastanza per fare sesso...ma evidentemente non per essergli compagna, sai esiste!!!!


sostanza ineccepibile
sulla forma qualcuno avrebbe da ridire, ma uno scossone può far solo bene a pescerosso
:up:


----------



## pescerosso (14 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi sembra che in questo momento tu non abbia le cosiddette 'bocce ferme'.
> sei in fermento.
> devastata
> confusa
> ...


Si, è  vero. Neanche due mesi dal "botto" non sono ancora lucida. 
Diciamo che ho attraversato delle fasi:
I°fase: stordimento per l'accaduto, pensare che fosse amore e provare rimpianto, illusione, sconvolgimento della mia vita famigliare e lavorativa.
II° fase: Acquisizione del fatto che io e lui abbiamo vissuto la cosa in maniera diversa, che quella che ci ha rimesso fra i due sono solo io.
III° fase: mi sto' chiedendo perchè è successo tutto questo, che cosa provo per mio marito e che cosa voglio.

Certo la fase 3 è ancora in elaborazione, sicuramente ci vorrà tempo. Non so' se un anno, qualche mese o quanto.

L'ultima cosa che provo è essere fiera di me stessa..... 

Le attività che mi sto' creando fuori e dentro casa al momento sono solo un paliativo. Forse quando raggiungero' di nuovo una stabilità anche lavorativa (quindi quotidiana), tutto sarà piu' facile....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Si, è vero. Neanche due mesi dal "botto" non sono ancora lucida.
> Diciamo che ho attraversato delle fasi:
> I°fase: stordimento per l'accaduto, pensare che fosse amore e provare rimpianto, illusione, sconvolgimento della mia vita famigliare e lavorativa.
> II° fase: Acquisizione del fatto che io e lui abbiamo vissuto la cosa in maniera diversa, che quella che ci ha rimesso fra i due sono solo io.
> ...


Invece è a questo che devi puntare.
Trova cosa ti farebbe sentire orgogliosa di te.


----------



## pescerosso (14 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pescerosso, stai valutando l'idea di seprarvi....sei una fifona, sei solo una fifona e ti chiedi perchè lui ha fatto quello che ha fatto anche impegnandosi??? Per scopare te!!!! Non per amore, non per altro ma perchè tu gli piacevi da portarti a letto, ma non per altro. Gli piacevi abbastanza per fare sesso...ma evidentemente non per essergli compagna, sai esiste!!!!


Questo l'ho capito......  Comunque per una scopata alternativa ha combinato un bel casino!!!!  Bello scemo.
Quello che pero' non riesco a capire è perchè mi dai della fifona.
La maggir parte delle persone non ha il coraggio di separarsi solo per la paura di stare da soli, di non trovare + nessuno.
La mia paura sai qual'è? Quella di far soffrire troppo i miei figli, mio marito, la mia famiglia.
Ma credimi, quando saro' piu' lucida se capiro' cheforse questo matrimonio è già finito da un po', mollo tutto.
E con i miei figli cerchero' di rifarmi una vita. Anche senza uomini al mio fianco (almeno per un bel po').....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Questo l'ho capito...... Comunque per una scopata alternativa ha combinato un bel casino!!!! Bello scemo.
> Quello che pero' non riesco a capire è perchè mi dai della fifona.
> La maggir parte delle persone non ha il coraggio di separarsi solo per la paura di stare da soli, di non trovare + nessuno.
> La mia paura sai qual'è? Quella di far soffrire troppo i miei figli, mio marito, la mia famiglia.
> ...


 Daniele semplifica molto.
Come insegna un esperto di seduzione (a vederlo ora non si direbbe) come Califano è la seduzione che interessa e quindi tutta la costruzione, più che il mero sesso.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Xjx1xLqid4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0j480r4Mw8


----------



## pescerosso (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Daniele semplifica molto.
> Come insegna un esperto di seduzione (a vederlo ora non si direbbe) come Califano è la seduzione che interessa e quindi tutta la costruzione, più che il mero sesso.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Xjx1xLqid4
> ...


E me ne sto' rendendo conto  giorno dopo giorno, "parlando" con voi.
Anche  se, credimi, è durissimo da accettare sopratutto visto che per me la cosa era diversa. O forse no?
Il trasporto verso questa persona era fortissimo e durava da parecchio, ache se si è "sviluppato" solo da pochi mesi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> E me ne sto' rendendo conto giorno dopo giorno, "parlando" con voi.
> Anche se, credimi, è durissimo da accettare sopratutto visto che per me la cosa era diversa. O forse no?
> Il trasporto verso questa persona era fortissimo e durava da parecchio, ache se si è "sviluppato" solo da pochi mesi.


 Forse era un po'(solo po') così anche per te.
Nel matrimonio non c'è mai molto gioco e seduzione.
Spesso non ce n'è proprio il tempo, in parte ci si sentirebbe sciocchi e patetici.
Ma la seduzione ci dà conferme oltre la seduzione... averne bisogno non significa essere sciocchi.


----------



## pescerosso (14 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse era un po'(solo po') così anche per te.
> Nel matrimonio non c'è mai molto gioco e seduzione.
> Spesso non ce n'è proprio il tempo, in parte ci si sentirebbe sciocchi e patetici.
> Ma la seduzione ci dà conferme oltre la seduzione... averne bisogno non significa essere sciocchi.


E' vero, soprattutto per le eterne insicure come me!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> E' vero, soprattutto per le eterne insicure come me!!


 Pensa che conferma il fatto che tuo marito ti voglia.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Si, è vero. Neanche due mesi dal "botto" non sono ancora lucida.
> Diciamo che ho attraversato delle fasi:
> I°fase: stordimento per l'accaduto, pensare che fosse amore e provare rimpianto, illusione, sconvolgimento della mia vita famigliare e lavorativa.
> II° fase: Acquisizione del fatto che io e lui abbiamo vissuto la cosa in maniera diversa, che quella che ci ha rimesso fra i due sono solo io.
> ...


 non dico che ti ci devi sentire, nè innamorata nè fiera di te.
dico di fingere. di fare come se. Con tutti i contorni. domandati cosa farebbe una donna fiera di sè  lavorativamente e applicati, anche fare ad esempio la volontaria nell'associazione anziani non ti entusiasma. 
Domandati cosa farebbe per suo marito una donna innamorata (organizzare un viaggio, preparare una cenetta, dare piccole attenzioni) e fallo. 
Domandati che donna vuoi essere e SFORZATI in quel senso. Per un pò, per dare un capitolo nuovo che non sia solo di rimpianti a questa vita.


----------



## alfeo (14 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non dico che ti ci devi sentire, nè innamorata nè fiera di te.
> dico di fingere. di fare come se. Con tutti i contorni. domandati cosa farebbe una donna fiera di sè lavorativamente e applicati, anche fare ad esempio la volontaria nell'associazione anziani non ti entusiasma.
> Domandati cosa farebbe per suo marito una donna innamorata (organizzare un viaggio, preparare una cenetta, dare piccole attenzioni) e fallo.
> Domandati che donna vuoi essere e SFORZATI in quel senso. Per un pò, per dare un capitolo nuovo che non sia solo di rimpianti a questa vita.


Eppure sono sicuro che quando ripenserai a tutto quello che stai passando sarai contenta di esserne uscita e di aver affrontato tutto ciò per essere una persona diversa, ovunque tu approdi.
L'altro invece non avrà affrontato niente e nessuno. Nemmeno se stesso.
Tuo marito purtroppo ci è cascato dentro senza nessun preavviso e senza alcuna colpa. Se riesci ad evitare che lui diventi il tuo carnefice (è evdiente che adesso non possa non mostrarti il suo giustificato rancore, ma alla lunga non serve a niente se lui non ti perdona davvero) risucirai a ricostruire anche con lui.
Di nuovo in bocca al lupo.


----------



## pescerosso (15 Luglio 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Eppure sono sicuro che quando ripenserai a tutto quello che stai passando sarai contenta di esserne uscita e di aver affrontato tutto ciò per essere una persona diversa, ovunque tu approdi.
> L'altro invece non avrà affrontato niente e nessuno. Nemmeno se stesso.
> Tuo marito purtroppo ci è cascato dentro senza nessun preavviso e senza alcuna colpa. Se riesci ad evitare che lui diventi il tuo carnefice (è evdiente che adesso non possa non mostrarti il suo giustificato rancore, ma alla lunga non serve a niente se lui non ti perdona davvero) risucirai a ricostruire anche con lui.
> Di nuovo in bocca al lupo.


Lo spero..... ma il prezzo che io e mio marito stiamo pagando è davvero alto!!!


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

*pesciolina*



pescerosso ha detto:


> Sicuramente è cosi', ma la cosa assurda è che IO ho del risentimento nei
> confronti di mio marito. Principalmente perchè mi ha fatto licenziare (non sono stata licenziata), a questo punto mi sento totalmente nelle sue mani.
> Piango perchè anzichè concentrarmi sul mio matrimonio, spero ogni giorno che lui si faccia vivo. Ovvimente non lo farà mai, dovrei odiarlo perchè lui continua la sua carriera, la sua finta famiglia felice e perchè pur sapendo che lui è un traditore "seriale" ho pensato che con me era diverso...
> Che povera illusa, ho calpestato tutti i mie principi, tutto quello che ho costruito nel tempo.
> ...


contro la tua volontà?


----------

